# When is an FS a GT?



## Paul

I recently sold my 1991 JD STX38 and was on the lookout for my very first new tractor. While researching different machines, I came across Tractorforum. Anyway, last month I was making a quick pass through Sears in Fairfax, VA and noticed a black Craftman FS5500, 26hp, 54in deck (917.27688). It was a never-sold floor model with zero hours and marked down to $2000 so I bought it. When the salesman brought me the manual, I noticed that the cover states "Garden Tractor", but it does have the 22in wheels like the Fairway Series which I was leaning to get. When I put a bumper guard on the machine last weekend, I saw that the foot pedal hardware had GT stamped on them. Now to my question: "Is my FS really a GT in disguise?", I can't find any reference to a 27688 anywhere on the website, but I do see it listed in the accessory fit guides on the Sears website. Except for the smaller rear tires, everything else, including the manual looks like Garden Tractor. I wonder if I can use ground engaging attachments? Any thoughts? Thanks and great forum.


----------



## Ernie

First off welcome to thre Tractor Forum Paul.

As for your question I have a GS6500 and looked at the FS5500 also. I believe that the frame and trans are the same just different wheels tires and such. i could be wrong but they look alot alike except for the hood.


----------



## Paul

Ernie, thanks for the welcome!.... I had to make a move to a larger deck as we moved from a place with about one acre of lawn to one with three acres recently. Perhaps others will know if I have an option to do some future ground work....even if I can't, I think this was a good deal as an equivalent tractor with 23in tires sells for almost $3k....


----------



## Ernie

For the money you really cant go wrong. I like my GS6500 except for the tires. They really dont work well on the hills and berms in my yard.


----------



## ironhat

Well, Paul, after a couple of weeks have you found that it does what you need? I'm betting that you've found that the 54" deck helps with the mowing time; it sure made an impact on my mowing time. Are you planning any ground enganging equipment - tiller, box blade, dozer blade, bottom plow? Keep us posted.
Later,
Chiz


----------



## Paul

I checked the fit up chart and it didn't carry a ground engaging hitch for the model I listed at the beginning of the string (27688). I doubled checked it. If the only difference between a large FS and GT is the tires, than I believe the three point hitch should mate up just fine. 

A snow plow is on my mind right now, but the bracket set up for the the smaller plow listed for the FS appears weak from looking at the manual. Does anyone have experience with this model?

The plow shown for the Garden Tractor looks like a mini of the Farmall we had back home - looks heavy duty - with the bar extending under the frame of the tractor. The heavier plow looks like it should fit my tractor, but, like with the three point hitch, Sear fit up guide steers me to the lighter duty version of snow plow. 

Maybe someone can share experiences with the two snow plows?

The 54" deck is right on, only used it twice and then the grass stopped growing on me- lots of power, and no issues yet!


----------



## Ernie

http://www.4atvtires.com/atvTires/showCategory.php?id=2&shortcut=ATV_MUD_TIRES_2

Paul the above link will give you some tires to consider. I went with Kenda Executioner 25x10.50 12's on my Cub when I rebuilt it and they are a 6 ply . The original size was 23x8.50 12 but since I was not going to use the deck I coould get away with the oversized tires. You may want to consider a second set of rims.


----------



## Ernie

As far as the snow plows are concerned get the heaviest you can as it will allow you to use it as a dozer blade in the warmer months to move gravel, dirt etc.


----------



## Ernie

Heres what they look like as you will need to look into a different set if you are getting into ground engagement items such as a plow or disc or tiller of sorts.


----------



## lb59

What is a FS ?
What does FS mean?


----------



## lb59

> _Originally posted by Ernie _
> *
> http://www.4atvtires.com/atvTires/showCategory.php?id=2&shortcut=ATV_MUD_TIRES_2
> 
> You may want to consider a second set of rims. *


That is if he has enough tractor.


----------



## lb59

> _Originally posted by Paul _
> *Ernie, thanks for the welcome!.... I had to make a move to a larger deck as we moved from a place with about one acre of lawn to one with three acres recently. Perhaps others will know if I have an option to do some future ground work....even if I can't, I think this was a good deal as an equivalent tractor with 23in tires sells for almost $3k.... *


One way to tell the difference between a garden tractor and a lawn tractor is Garden tractors have larger rear tires than lawn tractors.


----------



## lb59

> _Originally posted by Paul _
> *Ernie, thanks for the welcome!.... I had to make a move to a larger deck as we moved from a place with about one acre of lawn to one with three acres recently. Perhaps others will know if I have an option to do some future ground work....even if I can't, I think this was a good deal as an equivalent tractor with 23in tires sells for almost $3k.... *


 A lawn tractor is not equivalent to a Garden Tractor. I should know I have Both .
I can push dirt and snow with a front blade on the GT.
The Lawn tractor with the smaller rear wheels would never handle a front blade , shucks the traction with the little back wheels is so bad the tractor gets hung up on it's own shadow.


----------



## Ernie

That is if he has enough tractor.
lb. 59

If Sears allows ground engaging with it the its enough for small work.

I can push dirt and snow with a front blade on the GT.
The Lawn tractor with the smaller rear wheels would never handle a front blade , shucks the traction with the little back wheels is so bad the tractor gets hung up on it's own shadow______________
lb. 59





You should have bought the NH if thats all your Cub can do


----------



## Ernie

Paul what are the sizes of the front and rear tires on your machine?


----------



## ironhat

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *What is a FS ?
> What does FS mean? *


I believe that FS='s Fairway Series
and GS='s Garden Series

What a load of crap, changing from LT and GT. I think the new designation is squirrly!


----------



## Archdean

An FS will never be a GT and a GT will never be a Sub Compact and a SC will never be a CUT and a CUT will never be a Medium/Full size Tractor!!! No matter how many doo-dads we add to them!!  

But we still think they can be!! Don't WE???


----------



## Ernie

Dean we are not even pretending that these little tractors are something they are not. This is a lawn and garden tractor discussoin and. Seems that you are going the wrong direction as is lb59. There were a couple of simple questions asked by a new member and some discussion of what he has. Not anyone making the statement that this tractor will do something a larger one will. But I would like to thank you for you insight but its just in the wrong section.


----------



## Ernie

Ironhat you are right on with the naming of these new little tractors that Sears has. They aso have a LS and a Ys series tractor now. Just to many ways to mess with the heads of the unknowledgable.


----------



## Paul

The FS has 22in rear tires can't remember the front sizes

- but has the same 26hp engine as the Garden Tractor, and seems to be identical to the Garden Tractor except for the rear tires. I will take a pictures tonight and post along with side by side comparison to GS/GTs..from the Sears catalog.

I think I might buy the ground hitch to see if it fits this weekend and if it does, will post those pics too.

thanks!


----------



## Paul

here is a copy of the Sears Garden catalog. I circled the model I bought (27688) which is next to the garden series tractor. The only difference between my FS and the GS is the tire size. I'll bet the tire size is a rough guide for the salesfolks to answer most questions, but I feel comfortable with some ground engaging and installation of the larger snow plow. I might go for the ATV tires I saw earlier. On the transmission options for GS, one can get either a hydro or manual tranny.


----------



## Paul

did a side by side Fairway and Garden series comparison (finally). the rear end/differential of all Fairway series, including my higher HP model, is not as beefy as the Garden series. I can't install the ground engaging hitch, because the free-wheeling lever is on the right (and wrong) side of the place where the hitch gets installed.

thanks all! Paul


----------



## Waynedb

> _Originally posted by Ernie _
> *http://www.4atvtires.com/atvTires/showCategory.php?id=2&shortcut=ATV_MUD_TIRES_2
> 
> Paul the above link will give you some tires to consider. I went with Kenda Executioner 25x10.50 12's on my Cub when I rebuilt it and they are a 6 ply . The original size was 23x8.50 12 but since I was not going to use the deck I coould get away with the oversized tires. You may want to consider a second set of rims. *


I would like to know if you know of a place I could find 25" rims for my GS6500.


Thanks Wayne


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

hey guess what I found this site like you did. looking for help on a price for a 1989-91 John Deere STX38 yellow deck LT. We had to fix the axle's spindle seat.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

and wait also the craftsman mowers have tuff torq hydrostatic transmissions in them like my simplicity regent. Seen K46 tuff torq on back plate area and underneath K46 but they look kinda shabby and untouched after casting on the craftsman tractors. But my friend said he really liked his big 54 '' mower.


----------

